# Some Pics to get the blood flowing



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

*Doin some work.*


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

outstanding. congrats on the collar. Love the tracks on the quad


----------



## sandbar25 (Dec 28, 2004)

Beautiful pics of the chocolate, and the snow goose pics are pretty good too. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome pictures, he detail is amazing


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pics....some must have been close....exploding feather pillows. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

What is your camera and lens combo?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome pics! :beer:


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

